# PCD or Car Control School



## randyjstark (Mar 17, 2008)

Looking to lease a new 328i Xdrive soon and wanted to see what my options were doing PCD or car control school?

I am most likely taking a car off of my dealers lot (exec demo unit) in mid December but still wanted to do the PCD experience that I did after picking up my car in Germany and then in Spartanburg in 2009. Since I am taking a car off the dealers lot, can I still do PCD school without picking up the car in Spartanburg? Also, is PCD the same as the the car control school?

This is going to be my 3rd BMW lease - talk about loyalty!!

Any info would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## dmatre (Sep 3, 2011)

PCD is really just a short demonstration of what your BMW can do.

Car control is just what it sounds like - it is training under the direction of (very qualified) instructors.

There is a program called BMW101, which is PCD without the delivery. You can ask your dealer about what is possible.

If you had to choose only one trip to the PC, I'd go for the school.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## randyjstark (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I know when I did PCD delivery after the Welt, BMW paid for an overnight stay in a hotel, dinner and the factory tour, delivery of my vehicle as well as the ability to take the cars out on the track. Would this be the car control school and PCD delivery? Not sure what my options might be if I get into a new car?


----------



## dmatre (Sep 3, 2011)

What you did was PCD. It's like those nibbles that the give you at the sample tables at Costco. The car control school is the whole meal...


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

